# Who's Getting Snowed On?



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

We are gearing up for a 10-20" snowfall today and tonight.  It has been a horribly dry winter with virtually no snowfall here (we usually have 4-6 feet at this time of year).

How are you all in Seattle area doing?


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We are gearing up for a 10-20" snowfall today and tonight.  It has been a horribly dry winter with virtually no snowfall here (we usually have 4-6 feet at this time of year).
> 
> How are you all in Seattle area doing?




My wife has been bitching up a storm that we hve not gotten any real snow to speak of here in Central Jersey either. She is originally from AZ (30+ years) and one of the things she looked forward to most was snow and the changing seasons here. Me I am quite happy...working outdoors and driving outdoors daily makes snow a real pain in the keister.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2012)

I do I do I do. We have lots coming down. I feel for the folks in Seattle, as they have hills and not much snow equipment. I am an old teamster and lived in alaska so i am not afraid to drive like some. Plus we have no hills. ha.
Stay warm THG and I hope you don't have to go out and work today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2012)

no snow here went from 62* yesterday to 35* today great get sick weather


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

Snow......
Shame


----------



## Roddy (Jan 18, 2012)

No snow here, but nice and cold....23 now and expecting 12 tonight!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 18, 2012)

snowing like crazy here... could have up to 16" today


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 18, 2012)

I made it into restaurant. Have caterings booked for today. They cant cancel this late. The new place is about 8 miles down from the mountains. Got about 16" at home, 10" in town. I rode the ATV! Yes!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 18, 2012)

Mid 50s and rain today.  Mid 70s tomorrow, I'll probably go to the beach (like I did yesterday)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2012)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Mid 50s and rain today. Mid 70s tomorrow, I'll probably go to the beach (like I did yesterday)


 
:rant:hope you catch crabs 


Blue or stone that is!! If its crotch critters your at the wrong beach :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

The no snow so far has made this winter a lot easier so far.  However we know that no snow generally equals a bad fire season--I'll take the snow.

I did have to go out this morning, but I grew up driving in this stuff.  In addition I have a Jeep with new shoes.  She does wonderful in the snow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2012)

I just went to an appointment I didn't have. I am very grumpy...the dog barfed, i lost my drivers license....and i have satori so soon things will be better.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 18, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> no snow here went from 62* yesterday to 35* today great get sick weather


Those are like the same exact temps here. . . .  we must be near the samw area.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im in Canada, athough very south in Toronto, we have had a total of about 3 inchs all year and none of it has stayed for more than a few hours, there has been no more than 4-5 days that have been what I call cold all winter, i would like to get my snowmobile out but I can live with this if i have too


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2012)

No snow, no frost in the ground, no ice on the lake, no ice fishing, no nothing for the typical winter sports activities. Just started getting cold here but then it warms up to the high 40's and ruins everything. Where has our winter gone?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 18, 2012)

Its gonna be a amazing year for outdoor. Plant em if you got em. Few ppl road into town on snowmobiles here. I bought one of those ATV things in 08' I think and got that federal rebate on it. Couldnt pass that up, they paid like half for it. Only drove it few times before today. Thing mobs the snow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

My buddy has as street legal ATV that has a snowplow attachment.  He uses it to keep the snow cleared and run to the mailbox and the like.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

I can't wait for the lake to freeze, can walk out the front door and be on the ice. Pcduck, I think we are close to same area lol. 

On the bright side, our cars won't be as nasty from the salt they haven't been laying lol


----------



## ray jay (Jan 18, 2012)

I have 5" just outside of Seattle. Been sleding with the kids all day. Snowball fight with the neighborhood kids. Going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been sitting out on the bow in the sunshine almost every day since October -- it's been real nice so far.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2012)

Seattle checking in with 14 inches of snow over night....I was all over with no problem ( Chains)...They do close off a lot of Hill roads..and most bizz  shut down...School was called for today and They have all ready called it off for tomarrow....DOT...here  threw the towel in at 3am because to much fell too fast:rofl:   and all week they was Talking themselfs up they was on top of this storm....right.....anywho  Kids still haveing a blast out there...Im a smoke me Bong and chill till tomarrow when I do it all again...

take care and be safe


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jan 19, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I have been sitting out on the bow in the sunshine almost every day since October -- it's been real nice so far.


 

I must say I am incredibly jealous lol.  Very lucky you are.  I was just thinking the other day about three more months till I can start taking my boat out again.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 19, 2012)

Jealous!

I miss winter, ive only been living in Southern California for about a year and a half, im from a mountain town in Utah, i miss snow and the cold and the trees, cant wait to get outta here


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 19, 2012)

rainforest b.c has about 2 feet so far, slow snow yr so far, ussally have about 6 ft by now with more till april. last april we had 8 ft in our valley. yup hot summer comiing, good for out door here, but the fires might burn bad.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 19, 2012)

6" of the white stuff  here in the south sound, warshington...


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 19, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Im in Canada, athough very south in Toronto, we have had a total of about 3 inchs all year and none of it has stayed for more than a few hours, there has been no more than 4-5 days that have been what I call cold all winter, i would like to get my snowmobile out but I can live with this if i have too


 
I spoke to soon, 6 inches here in the last few hours.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 19, 2012)

It just keeps snowing.  I am pretty much snowed in.  We have had about 24" since yesterday morning.  The power has blipped a few times, but has not gone out. Parts of our little community are without power but so far so good here.


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 19, 2012)

you must live in a great snowy town like i do thg? west coast i take it? high eleavtion? enjoy!


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 19, 2012)

forecast where I'm planted is for 70's next 10 days and lows in the 40's....... love these southern winters........ we see snow about every 10 years or so....... yall stay warm......... now where did I put my sun screen


----------



## Irish (Jan 19, 2012)

roddy, you lucky dog. over here on my side we had a 20'' storm last week, then it got to 40 the next three days and just about all melted off. then it started winter thunderstorms, and it rained for two days which turned back to snow over past three days. i live in a snow belt that is nothing to see 24 '' snow overnight from lake effect snow. i'm in the hardest hit are in my state for lake effect...

we had a small lake effect this morning and dropped 7'' in three hours. it's 10f out now, and will go below 0 tonight...it's miserable cold...these pics are from a storm last week when 2'' an hour fell over night...i heat with wood, so i stay real close to the woodstove with my trusty dog and full pipe... 

wow at seattle...


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 19, 2012)

Wa chkn in here...............

24" at my house in the last week............snow every day since saturday!!!! the wife and i built a kicker in the back yard and rode our snowboards all day in 14" pow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5pm thurs.....snow just stopped! ! bring it on.......the snow is awesome!!!!!!!! i wish we got 10 ft this week...!


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 19, 2012)

Checking in with 6+ in. After weather called for 1in


----------



## bigsmokie (Jan 19, 2012)

When it snows here in Las Vegas it's a freakin' holiday I tell you.  I remember building 2 snowmen in the 20 years I've lived here.  The city goes into a frenzy, I wish we had snow !


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 20, 2012)

Well in the Snohomish it's bad.My truck is buried, and the streets are compact snow and ice, I've decided to go soak in a hot tub!!, Roll a couple big Fatties, and watch One Life To Live, with my Mom.


----------



## Lobstah (Jan 20, 2012)

we got 8" over night here and its about 18 degrees ,tonight its going to the 5 above 5 below range .  its winter and the ice fishing derbies are soon to happen.  stay warm folks.....


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got back from Tahoe...DUMPING. We need it bad, as we are only 35% of norml for the year.
They are sayin' it will be buried over the next few days..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2012)

I got dug out this morning.  My Attitude order got to my mailbox on Wed, but I couldn't.  I'll have to run down the hill in a little bit and pick up my package.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2012)

This is nuts, 48 hours of freezing rain on top of 8 inches of snow. The towns are closed up tight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 20, 2012)

Come warm up in Dallas...lol.

Blue sunny skies, 74 f, and a nice little breeze.  

Heaven, in January .


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 22, 2012)

Its was/is bad. Suffered severe damage to new greenhouse at the residential property. The tree's also damaged the 15k Generac generator that was installed for just this occasion. Both veg and flower no lights for 4 days ): Got clones rooting by fireplace. Luckily seedlings are still in papertowel. Power is supposed be back on hopefully tonight. Please! Restaurant also suffered some damage. Roof was leaking. Tossed about 2k in organic meats/veges ): Had too. Cant take chance at making someone sick. Been a rough 5 days in PNW.  Power just came back on today at restaurant. Luv me some wifi, for now.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 23, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Its was/is bad. Suffered severe damage to new greenhouse at the residential property. The tree's also damaged the 15k Generac generator that was installed for just this occasion. Both veg and flower no lights for 4 days ): Got clones rooting by fireplace. Luckily seedlings are still in papertowel. Power is supposed be back on hopefully tonight. Please! Restaurant also suffered some damage. Roof was leaking. Tossed about 2k in organic meats/veges ): Had too. Cant take chance at making someone sick. Been a rough 5 days in PNW.  Power just came back on today at restaurant. Luv me some wifi, for now.



OMG....wow NC, sorry to hear that bro.....my prayers are with you man!


----------



## charjakson (Jan 30, 2012)

It's snowing like craaaaazy here in Toronto right now....and the roads are lippery!


----------



## Hick (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate lippery roads..


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 31, 2012)

charjakson said:
			
		

> It's snowing like craaaaazy here in Toronto right now....and the roads are lippery!


 
Toronto got a whopping 3 inches, our biggest snowfall of the winter, it should all be gone sometime this afternoon, it will be 8C here or about 48F today and tomorrow.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 31, 2012)

Have not seen one good snowstorm here in SoCal this year. A solid 75 degrees everyday, and 85 the days after any light dust falls on the local Mtns...

Climate change 

At least my outdoor plants still bud all winter long.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 31, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Have not seen one good snowstorm here in SoCal this year. A solid 75 degrees everyday, and 85 the days after any light dust falls on the local Mtns...
> 
> Climate change
> 
> At least my outdoor plants still bud all winter long.




That can't be good for the fire season!

It's been crazy here, went from warm until just after new year when it got cold enough to freeze the lakes...for a week or so. Now, lakes just froze over again (kids got one day of ice fishing in) and it's a nice 50 with a high of 58 called for, rain tonight. Tip-up is this weekend, thinking they'll be using boats LOL


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Hemperfi just how big a boat is it you reside on.
Lol
T4


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

ohh wow irish! LOVE THE PICS!!! MORE!!! 

I wish it was snowing here....just been cold and wet and windy! 

We had strong storms over here too, but we luckily missed it all.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 1, 2012)

*Snow has gone missing in action for much of the U.S. the last couple months. But it's not just snow. It's practically the season that's gone AWOL.

"What winter?" asked Mike Halpert, deputy director of the National Weather Service's Climate Prediction Center. For the Lower 48, January was the third-least snowy on record, according to the Global Snow Lab at Rutgers University. Records for the amount of ground covered by snow go back to 1967.

Midland Texas has had more snow this season than Minneapolis or Chicago.*

You ask who IS getting snow??

*But there is lots of snow and dangerous cold &#8212; it's just elsewhere in the world. Valdez, Alaska, has had 328 inches of snow this season &#8212; 10 feet above average &#8212; and the state is frigid, with Yukon hitting a record 66 below zero over the weekend.*

10' above average...OUCH!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 1, 2012)

:shocked: aye carumba!


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2012)

People are getting a pass on the high eletric bills this winter in lower 48.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm bummed. I had 6-8 inches of snow for roughly 48 hours...lol. Loved taking my AWD out, she handled like a freakin' snowmobile.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, the lack of having to bundle up and freeze is a good trade from no snow, I just hope we don't have a March like 1978!!


----------



## Roddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Phil saw his shadow (or so I've read) and says we're in for 6 more weeks of winter...what winter???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> People are getting a pass on the high eletric bills this winter in lower 48.



No break here--We have not had much snow, but it has not been warm.  In fact, when snow gets built up around the foundation of your home, it will help insulate your home and contribute to lower heating bills.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like a blizzard in the plains...CO, NE etc...calling for upwards of 20"??? Winter's here for you, sorry!!


----------



## BugsBunny (Feb 3, 2012)

No snow here in a LONG time


----------



## Irish (Feb 9, 2012)

yes thg, i look forward to building a drift up agains my trailor to insulate my floor from howling winds. even though we have'nt had snow it has still been a very cold winter here in mi...i can tell by how many cords of wood i burn. 

calling for snow tonight and tomorrow in sw michigan...i'll get pics if we actually get it...lol...

i hate lippery roads too... were loving no snow here for a change...


----------



## Roddy (Feb 9, 2012)

You must be up higher than I am, Irish, it's been pretty mild here this year! Supposed to hit lows in the teens the next few, then back to the 20's for lows, the 40's for highs!

*You must be up higher than I am, Irish* I say that as if it's a surprise LOL, it'd be hard to get below me and still be in Michigan....but it can be done!


----------



## charjakson (Feb 18, 2012)

In Toronto and it is snowing (( BAH!!!  ALthough I will say, we have had a very very mild winter....which i am NOT complaining about


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 22, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I hate lippery roads..


 
I've missed that quick wit!   

AG


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 22, 2012)

It doesnt even feel like winter down here in the south, there hasnt been many cold days. today is actually warm enough that I am wearing a t-shirt :banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Here too.  They say highs today around 78 but windy.  Tomorrow, early 80s.

I kind of want some winter weather!

Last week we did see a few snow flakes but it didn't last long, and melted as soon as it hit the ground.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

70's today and snow for Friday yep it's catch a cold time again. Hopefully it's the last cold snap. I'm ready to get to work on the house


----------



## Roddy (Feb 22, 2012)

It's either snowing or raining here, but not very cold (mid 30's-mid 40's) and only dreary looking! I sure hope summer isn't a scorcher....


----------



## Roddy (Feb 22, 2012)

Spoke too soon, weatherbug just popped up with a winter storm watch....


----------



## Roddy (Feb 23, 2012)

4"-6" expected this afternoon through tomorrow morning, but temps aren't supposed to drop much...if any! Won't be here long, I predict!

Although, they ARE still ice fishing on the lakes around here....and the Amish are cutting house sized chunks out of one local lake.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2012)

Guys get this!  Crazy azz winter-

Today in big d the high hit 81.  I wore shorts and flip flops!  This is so crazy!!  I took my pipe out and baked in the sunshine. 

Not typical at all, even for us!

(cold front hits tonight-  highs in the 60s the next few days..)


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Feb 24, 2012)

I live in the southern USA...I will be cutting grass tomorrow.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 24, 2012)

Mid 70's here in NorCal today. Weekends supposed to drop to 50-60's. Ready for spring, even though we haven't had much of a winter. Has me worried we'll have weird spring weather again like last year, with pouring rain into July...


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2012)

Winter storm was a joke, they called all schools even though we only received around 2" or less of snow. It is snowing again now, will probably double that amount by morning.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 1, 2012)

*Forecasters predicted storms would keep hammering the Lake Tahoe area, the northeast part of the California and around Yosemite National Park well into Thursday.

Although sunny skies were forecast for the weekend, the storm was expected to pick up strength overnight before bringing another two feet of snow and the possibility of 100 mph wind gusts to the northern Sierra during the morning commute.

Up to 5 feet of snow was predicted at the highest elevations of the northern Sierra Nevada.*

Well, you needed it...but not all at once?? And 100 mph winds?? OUCH!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

I have gotten about 4-6 inches of snow the last 2 days.  It is supposed to let up after today.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 1, 2012)

Yual come up her and takes all yu like pilgrem be much to much and be only good fur trackin rabbit for dinner. Be not as bad as last year though.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

:clap: awesome set of pics BackWoodsDrifter. I wish I could live there...looks wonderfully serene.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 1, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :clap: awesome set of pics BackWoodsDrifter. I wish I could live there...looks wonderfully serene.


 
Come on up 7ge shine always stillin folk always chillin and smoke be a plenty except wen ther is none. Fire always warm for company. Leave yur shoes on too but leave the snowshoes to the door. It is nice here fur the most parts but can turn and kills ya real quick to. here be my drinkin buddy he went fur a pee and now he be great dont talk back nor nothin!

(no actual pilgrems were hurt makin this here statement)

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

k i'm there, bud:cool2:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful.  I too have gotten less snow than normal.  Haven't had to use the snowshoes once this winter.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pics BWD!

No snow here...well, flurries...but we had a lot of heavy winds through the night. Gusts reaching 50 mph recorded on my weather station, power flickered a few times! Glad I didn't need the generators!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank yual for settin by the fire. Be glad to see nothin but good friendly folk in this here site. Warm soles evry turn the trail takes. Mightly glad to found this here trail be walkin it a while I hopes

BWD


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 3, 2012)

On and off snow flurries today/yesterday.. With a little rain mixed. Not sure of the temps but its dang cold - high 20s to 30s here today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2012)

After the tornados and storms that went thru here yesterday. I'll take 2ft of snow anytime.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 3, 2012)

Hope all is well with you and yours, my friend!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2012)

We're good but all around us and over in KY and OH those ppl took the blunt of those storms


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> After the tornados and storms that went thru here yesterday. I'll take 2ft of snow anytime.


 
Be thinkin bout folks in yur neck the woods be carefull my pilgrem friend. Hope yual see what to head your trail and be able to walk to the other ifin a bad comin yur way. Please look after yu and yurn be safe friend. Mother nature has punished me in the past and I knows she can show no mercy when she be riled up.

BWD


----------



## Markers (Mar 3, 2012)

view from backdoor last week


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

Be abit snow there too my friend yual rabbit hunt? Look like good fall fur that.

BWD


----------



## Markers (Mar 3, 2012)

> Be abit snow there too my friend yual rabbit hunt? Look like good fall fur that.



Used to hunt all manner of critter.  The older I get the more I find I am willing to pay for things like food, fixin the car..... But if prices at the gas station and grocery store keep going up I may hafta wipe the dust off my shootin irons.:aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> Used to hunt all manner of critter. The older I get the more I find I am willing to pay for things like food, fixin the car..... But if prices at the gas station and grocery store keep going up I may hafta wipe the dust off my shootin irons.:aok:


 
Yual good folk an apreiciate yual pokin fun my manor be all pokin fun in most threads be like I like. Ifin though yual bein up front and personal bout it I be stayin my ground and once gain staten sorry. Or maybe I am just to high to be understandin just what I be readin LOL *** am I be spoutin off with good trails to all.

BWD


----------



## Markers (Mar 3, 2012)

Naw man I'm not pokin fun. I used to hunt a lot, rabbits included. Much better than tree rat imo. Sorry if you thought I was pokin fun at ya. Sometimes, well many times, I am misunderstood on this internet thing. If we were talkin face to face all would be good.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 3, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> Naw man I'm not pokin fun. I used to hunt a lot, rabbits included. Much better than tree rat imo. Sorry if you thought I was pokin fun at ya. Sometimes, well many times, I am misunderstood on this internet thing. If we were talkin face to face all would be good.


 
Yual and I are much to like pilgrem thanks fur the understandin as I gets were yual have paddled. Fires always lite fur ya friend.

BWD


----------



## Roddy (Mar 3, 2012)

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

BWD and Marker, don't worry we'll get use to "fun poker" most of us are always looking for a laugh. And sometime the ppl that come in are just asking to be poked it's just too easy.

:confused2: By the way read some of mine or ArtVandolay's post most of them are jokes.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> BWD and Marker, don't worry we'll get use to "fun poker" most of us are always looking for a laugh. And sometime the ppl that come in are just asking to be poked it's just too easy.
> 
> :confiused2: By the way read some of mine or ArtVandolay's post most of them are jokes.


  I resemble that remark
:rofl:


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 4, 2012)

40 cm in 24 hrs last ngt - 35 in 24  last sat also


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 4, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> 40 cm in 24 hrs last ngt - 35 in 24 last sat also


 
Yual seem to be loosin it quick pilgrem hows yur wife feel bout this shrinkage, stayin outa cold streams helps mine. Luck with the issue friend.

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 4, 2012)

Go east Ruffy, go east, your getting pounded out west it will be 15 here on Wednesday, thats 60 for our American friends.


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

2 days ago it snowed, today it's supposed to reach 63 degrees. Teriaki Chicken on the grill tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 6, 2012)

Same here Markers.  Snow drifts in the shade and tulips, daffodils and garlic up under the snow.  Now sunshine and 60 degrees.  Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Markers (Mar 6, 2012)

got up to 68 and still snow in the shade lol


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Went kayaking yesterday, a nice tour of a large natural lake (meaning no houses, state park), ice just went off this lake less than a week ago. Wind was 20-30mph and gusting, but sunshine was warm and enjoyable! Ice was still floating in the corners where the sun doesn't get in as much, but the mayflies were everywhere!

Went for a 10 mile walk around the area last night around 10pm until 1am, full moon and nice temps! Wind was again whipping, but with 50 temps, I was't cold and really enjoyed the night's peace!!

Supposed to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 10, 2012)

Who's getting snowed on...well, I am, of course! Flakes the size of dimes dropping right now!


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 10, 2012)

well after a long winter were i couldnt do anything, weve almost lost all our snow. this yr got about 6 feet to pile up. oh well, now mnt bking & boating enjoy


----------



## Irish (Apr 10, 2012)

snowing on my hill too...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope snow all gone well some still under the shades of the evergreens bout it though. Spring sprung here for the most part still gets below zero at night though.

BWD


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 10, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Nope snow all gone well some still under the shades of the evergreens bout it though. Spring sprung here for the most part still gets below zero at night though.
> 
> BWD




same here for me, although to find that snow under the shade of the evergreen I'd be making a trek a few miles from my house.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> same here for me, although to find that snow under the shade of the evergreen I'd be making a trek a few miles from my house.


 
North I be bettin  Glad yur close though friend!

BWD


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Checking facebook this morning, I noticed a friend posted having to drive through a blizzard on the way to work this morning lol Sure it was a bit of an exaggeration, but telling of conditions here...freeze warning again tomorrow, same as this morning and the last two before. I hope it's enough to kill the ticks and skeeters, or it could get even colder if not, please!


----------

